# 85L II + 6D outer AF point performance?



## BL (Dec 23, 2012)

Hi folks,

Looking to see if users rocking the 6D and 85L II have any experience to share regarding performance/accuracy of AF on the outer points for this combo.

My 85L II is the only lens in my kit that's epic fail when it comes to AF points aside from the center on my 5Dc, and is the primary factor in considering an upgrade. For all other glass 70-200II, 100L, etc., hit rate is generally "ok" for non moving subjects with outer AF, but wouldn't mind getting better consistency here either.

I've been using the venerable 5Dc for 6 years now (landscape/portraits at low ISO w/tripod), and while there is nothing compelling me to upgrade, I find myself frustrated at times manually focusing at 1.2 (and occasionally at 2.8.) for off center subjects. I've been using Canon's high precision MF screen for several years now, and while it has helped moderately in good light, would like to explore alternatives to my 5Dc AF which is feeling a bit "long in the tooth" and antiquated at the moment. 

Your feedback is much appreciated. Thanks in advance!


----------



## BL (Dec 27, 2012)

ok, perhaps 1.2 is too niche or exotic for the 6D, but anyone here have experience with it at 1.4 with the outer AF points?


----------



## Chosenbydestiny (Dec 27, 2012)

On my 6D it behaves very much similar to the way it did on my old 5D classic.... I wouldn't say it was impossible to get the shot, but it's just very very difficult to get a shot in focus if the subject is moving or is in a more challenging lighting situation. My 85L still works best on my 1D mark III and 5D mark III bodies. However, 85L with 6D's center point is so awesome, even indoors. I know it's been debated against many times, but I have a lot of success with center focus and recompose at f1.2. At times I notice the 5D mark III has difficulty indoors, even with the center point. But the 6D will lock better with center point at night when the 5D mark III can't or has much difficulty doing so, with just my 13 inch macbook pro lighting the entire room.


----------



## BL (Dec 31, 2012)

fantastic, much obliged for the valuable feedback!

looks like i'll be sticking with the 5Dc for this generation. i too have had favorable results using the center point, but was hoping the 6D offered something different in regards to AF and outer points.

thanks again!


----------

